# How long in 5 gal?



## vang12 (May 3, 2007)

2 mew comets in mini bow 5 aquarium. It's small. How long can I keep them in it?


----------



## vang12 (May 3, 2007)

I meant new.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

Not long at all. I wouldn't have put them there in the first place. They are messy waste producers and grow far too large in a fairly short amount of time. Comets are much more appropriate for pond settings.

By the way, there is an "edit" button below your post. You can use it.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

not very long at all.. 5 gallons is not much for any fish let alone 2 comets. Comet fish get to be about 12-14 inches long and some will grow longer. They are best cared for in a pond or you could have a couple in a very large tank. The rule for keeping goldfish is 15-20 gallons for the first fish and 10 for every other one. Now not everyone goes by this (me being one) but that is what beginners are supose to go by. So your fish might live a few days or so in the small tank but they wont live to be the 20 years old that they can live to be in it. I would either get a new tank asap or take them fish back and get a Betta or something smaller.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Niki2105 said:


> The rule for keeping goldfish is 15-20 gallons for the first fish and 10 for every other one


That's only for the small fancy variety goldfish. Not larger goldfish like comets and shubunkins.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Keep the water clean and they won't die. But the sooner they get a bigger space the happier they will be.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

I have some comets that I "saved" from a pond that was being removed. They were purchased late last august as SMALL ($0.12 feeder fish) comets and several of them are nearly 7" in length now. 
I have seen, first hand, comets that were a foot + in length. It's actually pretty cool to think those little tiny things can get so big. A foot long gold fish is HUGE, as they have very deep bodies.

If they are still small (about an inch) you could probably keep them in that small 5gal long enough to find a larger tank or pond, but not much longer.

I've realized first hand that comets are VERY dirty fish, and require a lot of maintenance--especially if your tank is too small or over-stocked. You'll definitely need a good filter and keep up on water changes and vacuuming out the waste.
If you leave them in that small tank for long, they'll probably end up sick or stunted--which is very unhealthy. But in the mean time, do your best to keep that little tank clean (water changes OFTEN).

Apparently, most people think comets do just fine in little tiny bowls without aeration or constant water changes--yet they wonder why all those little goldies they won at the fair die three days later.

I was forced to keep the goldies I saved in a pair of 10 gallons, and a 15 gallon tank. They had filters and aeration and I was doing constant water changes, but I felt really bad about the situation! They were NOT very active (didn't have room to swim!). And boy oh boy did that turn that water filthy in a hurry!
The larger ones have since been upgraded to a 25 and 40 gallon LONG tank, and they seem MUCH happier. They no longer sit around the bottom corners of the tank--they can swim!
Get a larger tank, they'll be much happier fish that will live a much longer, happier life.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

bscman said:


> have seen, first hand, comets that were a foot + in length.


I have a few in my pond. 

and I will agree with bscman that they are not only long, but very deep bodied fish. Its hard to tell when looking down on them from a pond; they look slender and stream-lined. When I take them out for whatever reason, I'm always a little surprised by how deep and fat they really are! :razz:


----------



## vang12 (May 3, 2007)

Thanks
They have a bubble wand in it and I always do water changes with a gravel siphon. Hope my parents can afford a bigger tank. They have a tight budget.

Hint, my teacher told me to look at garage sales.

I've had them for 2 months.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

You don't even have a filter on it?


----------



## vang12 (May 3, 2007)

I have the tetra whisper filter that comes with it. uses carbon so the cycle isn't relly there i think


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

vang12 said:


> Hint, my teacher told me to look at garage sales.


For sure!
I've bought a few 10 and 15 gallons tanks for 5 bucks a pop.

Last week at a thrift shop my fiancee and I got a 40 gallon and a 25 gallon for $33 + tax...but I had to spend a few bucks to re-seal the 25.

craigslist.com is another source for tanks.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Vang I think the best thing for you to do would be to bring them back to the petstore. It isn't fair for your you to keep them in this little tank any longer than week or two, and it isn't fair to burden your parents with the cost of buying and setting up a 75 gal + aquarium, which can be very expensive.
Bring your comets back, and get a betta who will be fine in your tank. Save your money, look through garage sales, and when you find and set up a perfect tank, there will still be comets for you to get, if that's what you want to have.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Cycling still matters vang doesn't matter if you have a filter on the tank nor carbon in the filter

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/7125-nitrogen-cycle-basics.html
READ THIS


----------



## vang12 (May 3, 2007)

I've had them for 2 months, and i don't think wal mart will let me return them


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

vang12 said:


> I've had them for 2 months, and i don't think wal mart will let me return them


I once witnessed a lady return two "dead" goldfish for a full, cash refund. She didn't have a receipt, nor did she bring in the fish...she simply told the person she bought two a few weeks back, they died, and she wanted her money back...

I swear, they'll take back ANYTHING.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

They'd probably trade them for a betta or a couple guppies.


----------



## vang12 (May 3, 2007)

I do remember looking at the bag they put them in saying the fish had a 90 day garantee.


----------

